# Tilly @ 6 months



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

loving the wind in my hair









do we have to go in the car mom,









peek-a-boo









ok i give in,









im getting a big girl,


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

looks just like Mr Kirby but taller did you get papers ? I have no info on kirby


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Mouse said:


> looks just like Mr Kirby but taller did you get papers ? I have no info on kirby


Hi,

no papers, they dont issue them with crossbreeds, 
i just had to take te fellas word for it,
do you have any pics of Kirby,

would love to see some x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> She is gorgeous!!!


Thanks Amanda,
hope poor lady's paws are healing,

feel so sorry for the little thing

and so mad at the groomer


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous Jeanie 
Although there are no "papers "issued for crossbreeds, your breeder may be happy to give you a "family tree".
CCGB approved breeders will have the option of registering their litters and being issued with a "pedigree" which will be sent to new owners. This will show the pups' parents (including details of health testing), grandparents and great grandparents.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

She's beautiful x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I love Tilly :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly is so lovely! I love the photo of her on your bed, reminds me of my Bertie 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Tilly is lovely. Such a lovely shaggy length, are you managing to look after it. I think I'd get in a pickle.

Love the bed one too. Millie gives me that look when I'm on the floor doing my yoga.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tilly is gorgeous and so much like our Beau  x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Tilly is lovely. Such a lovely shaggy length, are you managing to look after it. I think I'd get in a pickle.
> 
> Love the bed one too. Millie gives me that look when I'm on the floor doing my yoga.


Hi, 
It's only in the last 2weeks or so that her coat is after getting longer, 
I would brush her every other day and trim her face a paws and cut her nails, 
Her adult coat is starting to come in so now this is where the fun starts, 😉



Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

In regards to getting papers, 


We don't have any contact with the breeder as we think he was a gangster to be honest was only in it for the money, 

When we got Tilly I brought her for a vet check, and it wasn't on till my second visit to the vet that he told me that Tilly was a very unhealthy pup when he first saw her, 
He also re vaccinated her at that stage cause he didn't trust the breeder and had suspicions that she came from a puppy farm, 

Of course at this stage we had fallen in love with Tilly and I didn't care where she came from, she now need our love and care so we decided to not have any contact with the breeder, 


Jeanie x


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for yer lovely comments guys 😉


Jeanie x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> In regards to getting papers,
> 
> 
> We don't have any contact with the breeder as we think he was a gangster to be honest was only in it for the money,
> ...


Sounds like a wise plan to keep well away from him - is there an RSPCA equivalent organisation you can report him to Jeanie?

Tilly is a gorgeous looking girl now, good luck with the adult coat, Izzy has been fine so far....


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Sounds like a wise plan to keep well away from him - is there an RSPCA equivalent organisation you can report him to Jeanie?
> 
> Tilly is a gorgeous looking girl now, good luck with the adult coat, Izzy has been fine so far....


There is, 
But when I thought about it, I reckoned it was my own fault for paying him the money, 
I went against everything I knew the min I saw Tilly, 

Oh well lesson learned on my behalf, 

Thanks for post, 

Hope they're coats stay hassle free, I doubt it some how😉


Jeanie x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeannie, I do not wish to make you uncomfortable, nor to try to tell you what to do, I can totally understand how hard it would have been for you to walk away from Tilly, and I am sure I would have done the same thing as you a year ago, but if no-one speaks out against people like him they will be allowed to continue to breed potentially unhealthy puppies, in conditions too awful to imagine for the poor breeding bitches.
There was a thread here recently by someone whose pup survived a similar experience although she was desperately ill, and at least one of her siblings is known to have died.
For the sake of others to come, mums, pups and potential owners having sick pups, would you not be prepared to make a phone call? I am sure that it would be treated in confidence, and you would not be judged.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tilly could be Biscuit's bigger sister! - similar coat and colouring. She certainly looks the picture of health now.

No pressure but I would be very inclined to report your breeder otherwise, like Ali says, it just goes on and on.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Jeannie, I do not wish to make you uncomfortable, nor to try to tell you what to do, I can totally understand how hard it would have been for you to walk away from Tilly, and I am sure I would have done the same thing as you a year ago, but if no-one speaks out against people like him they will be allowed to continue to breed potentially unhealthy puppies, in conditions too awful to imagine for the poor breeding bitches.
> There was a thread here recently by someone whose pup survived a similar experience although she was desperately ill, and at least one of her siblings is known to have died.
> For the sake of others to come, mums, pups and potential owners having sick pups, would you not be prepared to make a phone call? I am sure that it would be treated in confidence, and you would not be judged.


Oh really, 
Thats very sad, 

I would do it no prob but I only have the area the man is in p, a name and a phone number, 
Would thar be enough info to report him? 

The add is well gone, 
Thanks for your advice I appreciate it x 



Jeanie x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

hno:


Jeanie said:


> Oh really,
> Thats very sad,
> 
> I would do it no prob but I only have the area the man is in p, a name and a phone number,
> ...


Hi Jeanie, 

I'm sure a name and telephone number would be enough to report this man to the authorities, and it sounds like your vet would give information to back you up too. It's shocking to hear of the terrible conditions breeding bitches and pups are kept in on puppy farms and equivalent, and by doing nothing we allow these people to continue, they are only interested in the money.hno:

Good for you planning to report it!

Sue x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She is beautiful! 

Do you brush her often? 

We've tried brushing Saffi but she hates it and it's the only time she barks (couldn't help giggling...!)


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

hope this works


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Mouse said:


> hope this works


Hi mouse, 
Yes it worked, mr Kirkby is so cute, and ur right, they,re so alike 😉


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Turi said:


> She is beautiful!
> 
> Do you brush her often?
> 
> We've tried brushing Saffi but she hates it and it's the only time she barks (couldn't help giggling...!)


Hi Turi, 

I'd brush her maybe every 3rd day, 
I'm now starting to trim her so maybe every 2nd week, 

She hates it to, especially the paws, 
But by the end of it she rolling over for more strokes on her belly 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

After speaking to my boyfriend I will go to the ispca here in cork over the weekend and give them the info I have and see what they can do with it, 

I would really hate for another litter of puppies to be sold that had absolutely no paper work behind them, even in regarding to the vaccines I was handed 2bottles and told that this was the proof that Tilly was up to date with her vaccines, 
Thanks again for the advice, 
I'll let ye know what they say x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> After speaking to my boyfriend I will go to the ispca here in cork over the weekend and give them the info I have and see what they can do with it,


That sounds like a good plan Jeanie. Whatever they do with the information, you will know you have done your bit.

Tilly looks adorable, by the way.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

how do you manage to keep the hair out of he's eyes ? I brush Kirby every morning he's not to bad about because he knows there's a treat coming wish I could train the hair around his eyes tho


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I just trim the hair around the eyes once a week, I'd say it would drive her mad, 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

